# 29.5's laws or 31's??/



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

So i been lookin at gettin some new tires and rims for the brute and was wonderin what ya'll thought about the new 31" laws...how do they pull as compared to the 29.5's and will i have to worry about the 31's breakin axels more than 29.5's? need some advice guys as usual i appreciate the opinions


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I like my 31's. No problems yet axle-wise.
They 11's seem to pull pretty hard. The 9.5 are pretty skinny but they do their share of the work.
the lugs are pretty good. about 2.5 inches on the side lugs










one thing to consider, if you get 31's you are going to need to heat your plastic to avoid rubbing. you will also need to remove the front plastic bash plate else your new meats will do it for you!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

alot of people go both ways with this one. some people like the spacing between the lugs on the 29.5's, but you get alot of ground clearance out of the 31''s. its kinda about what conditions you ridin. The axle problem shouldnt be bad. IMO if you are not breaking axles with 29.5s you probobly wont with a 31'' depending on how heavy your thumb is. just let em crawl


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

29.5 and 31'' difference in lugs



29.5









31'' or just look at phreebsd's brute
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...9.5+outlaws&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=18


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't believe the ground clearance you get out of 31's :rockn:

when I run these 27's out 30-31's to come.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah heres another with 29.5s mounted


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Would to have to remove the bash plate with the 30 backs like you have to with the 31 laws?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

No sir....it's close though


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont know if you would. Phreebsd did with his 31''s but since the silverbacks are a inch shorter and the side lugs arent as deep it probobly wouldnt. if you get the 31''s you can get wheel spacers so it wont grab that bash plate.


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

so with the mods in my sig. would i need to remove the bash plate and heat the plastic if i got 1" wheel spacers all the way around?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably not, but if you push them out, there's a chance they will rub the outside edge of the fender a little... when in full turn.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Probably not, but if you push them out, there's a chance they will rub the outside edge of the fender a little... when in full turn.


 :agreed:


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Go big or go home!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what ever you do just make sure you full turn the bike in the yard going different speeds. You dont want that bash plate ripped off during a ride cause then it drags underneath and will be impossible to get off. i had to feed my winch cable thru mine so i could hold it up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> what ever you do just make sure you full turn the bike in the yard going different speeds. You dont want that bash plate ripped off during a ride cause then it drags underneath and will be impossible to get off. i had to feed my winch cable thru mine so i could hold it up


yeah........ that was a good idea if I have to say so myself....


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I put on 30 inch backs and rode with a buddy that has same bike with 29.5 laws. We both went through same holes but my backs did get through easier. We both have same mods except for pipe. He has utility slip on.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I heated my fenders today and no problems with scrubbing but the bash plate is a different story. i modified it. Cut it close to the frame and that solved my problems and this is with 32 backs.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Man I'm starting to get real hungry for some bigger tires. Times are pretty uncertian right now and I dont know if spending the money would be a good idea


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Feed that hunger brother! Feed it well!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to bad I've been looking around and shipping will cost an arm and leg. Getting them here in canada will be at around 1500-1700$ for 30 backs.

I just have to figure out a way to hide that from the wife:thinking:


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

well i think i have decided to go with 31's...what all will i have to mod on my bike if i get 31's and have a 2" lift springs and 1" wheel spacers...


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

and would it be better to get all skinnies or skinnies/wides?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i would go skinnies/wides, or just wides. my bike had skinnies on it when i bought it and after the first hole i said they had to go. i like my 11s all the way around.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I love my 31s man. I have one gorilla axle but that's because I tore the boot on the original when a stick poked it. Nothing to do with tires or lift. 

I'm sure I'll break one sometime but these stock brute axles are actually very tough. I rode my bike HARD at nats in some thick gumbo and the 31s pulled like a dream in everything, I never felt bogged down, and never had a single issue. You can break just as much with mudlights as you can laws, it's all in how your ride.

I'd go 31s, I LOVE mine.


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> I love my 31s man. I have one gorilla axle but that's because I tore the boot on the original when a stick poked it. Nothing to do with tires or lift.
> 
> I'm sure I'll break one sometime but these stock brute axles are actually very tough. I rode my bike HARD at nats in some thick gumbo and the 31s pulled like a dream in everything, I never felt bogged down, and never had a single issue. You can break just as much with mudlights as you can laws, it's all in how your ride.
> 
> I'd go 31s, I LOVE mine.


 
did you have to heat your plastics or remove the bash plate to make your 31's fit it looks like you have a similar suspension setup as me


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Got a heat gun from Lowes for 20bucks. That's all it took. Slight rub on the bash plate at full turn to the right but it's not bad at all. I'm not taking it off.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

is it better to get all wides or the skinny/wide combo? what is wrong with the skinnys?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

skinny's will dig you to the bottom, if there is one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. skinnies do dig. especially on the rear. The 11's pull hard. as said already I love my 31's!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I had the skinnies/wides combo and they worked just fine. The 31's are great tires and will take you just about anywhere you wanna go.

That said.....get some 32's!!!!! GO BIG or GO HOME!! lol j/k

Both are great tires, it's just a preference if you ask me.....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Driller how does the black/red clutch work with those 32 backs?


----------

